# Food ideas for poorly rat



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi.

One of my rats sadly has pneumonia and although he is on anti biotics we really don't know how long he is going to be around for. The breeder has suggested high calorie, easy to eat foods to try and keep his weight up. He was always quite a chunky fella which makes it even harder to see him like this. 

I just wondered if anyone had any tried and tested foods that they have given poorly rats. 

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Baby food is a good thing to get them eating again, as is warm soup, banana and porridge (made without milk). Obviously none of these should be their staple diet but they all encouraged my boys to eat when they were ill with a virus, and my little Itsy is just about living on banana at the moments, she has cancer so its a case of giving her anything she will eat at the moment.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As TDM says, babyfood is good
Nutri-Cal, malt paste & porridge made with Lactol or soya milk are good, high calorie foods that are palatable too
I also give some live yoghurt with mashed banana or avocado to help the gut flora as anti-bs can destroy these


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Everything TDM has said, baby cereal made with soya milk instead of cows milk. I have had issues with respiratory problems in the past and try to feed as much garlic(best raw) as possible when someone has a flare up. You could also try some nutri-cal daily (pea size amount) and some Dr squiggles in his water bottle (wont do any cage mates any harm).

Hope you boy is on the mend soon x


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for your replies! I was thinking along the babyfood route but was completely unsure what was best for him. I will start right away!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Everything TDM has said, baby cereal made with soya milk instead of cows milk.


Why not cow's milk? Rats are fine with it.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Why not cow's milk? Rats are fine with it.


I wasnt aware...


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I wasn't aware about the cows milk either.

I have just given him some prridge made with water and added mushed banana. It has disappeared!  His brother also enjoyed it.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

sezra said:


> I have just given him some prridge made with water and added mushed banana. It has disappeared!  His brother also enjoyed it.


Good to know. Keep us updated on the little guy..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Why not cow's milk? Rats are fine with it.


Isn't purely because it's high in fat? It's a treat rather then something fir everyday?

I use it never seemed to do any harm no horrid pops etc


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Petitepuppet said:


> Good to know. Keep us updated on the little guy..


Thank you, I will.

He is quite old now and I know from the breeder that another one of his litter mates has already passed away. Strangely Murry's brother we have looks as well as he always has. Poor old Murry looks like a little old man! I don't think it helps that he is a rex and his coat is quite thin. I gave him a cuddle earlier but it makes me very teary, I hate to see him suffer. They are actually my daughter's rats but I talk to them all the time and love their little characters.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

On a website where I get things to make my home-made gerbil mix, there are softfoods there for poorly rats. Not sure if you've seen the site but its called "Rat Rations". If you google it and click on softfoods there is a little selection there that would probably be great for your little one.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

GerbilNik said:


> On a website where I get things to make my home-made gerbil mix, there are softfoods there for poorly rats. Not sure if you've seen the site but its called "Rat Rations". If you google it and click on softfoods there is a little selection there that would probably be great for your little one.


Thank you I have had a quick look and it looks a good way of giving him a 'complete food' that will be easier for him to eat and digest.  Going back for a proper look later when all is quiet in the mad house!


----------

